# sell software services to US



## chrisharry (Jun 22, 2017)

I am 50% employed in germany and living in germany. I pay taxes and have steuernumber. 

I want to sell a software to a US company. 

This software is not related to my employment. I am doing it as a private individual. I would like to know what is the procedure to follow in terms of tax. How should I pay, Do I have to register (as a company) for this. Is there any procedure to avoid registering as a company and do business as a private person. What is my start point.

Can somebody please shed light on this.


----------

